# Epoke Drop Spreaders SE WI



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

2 yes 2 Epoke drop spreaders.

Spreads: salt wet or dry, chunky salt, brown salt, blue salt, traffic bond, rocks and whatever else.

Spread adjustment from None on 10 to Full dump on 1 with 8 other options.

Manual powered, super green so no gas required.

One is newer than the other. Both are nice and 100% functional. One still has nubbys on the original tires.

Might wreck your day if you sell by the bag applied.

$500 each. $1000 for both.
$600 each if you ask for a deal.

SE WI By the Milwaukee airport. And no trades or cheese, maybe beer.
















.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I love the fact that these are super green!!Thumbs Up:laugh:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

WIPensFan said:


> I love the fact that these are super green!!Thumbs Up:laugh:


Oomkes Green?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> I love the fact that these are super green!!Thumbs Up:laugh:


Look orange to me...


----------

